# 2001 pro sports 16' skiff restomod



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, I have been lurking around and learning as much as I can, I am 18yrs old and I currently got my first boat as a late 18th birthday present and early highschool graduation present. I was originally going to save up money until I could buy one on my own but my parents ended up surprising me this week, after seeing how hard I have been working to save up for the past couple of months.i will be updated this thread as I make progress. My goal is to finish this project boat and add my own personal touches.

Skiff:
16' long
7.5' wide
Motor:
2001 Yamaha 2 stroke 90hp(bullet proof setup)


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

As you guys can see I am a huge fan of jose wejebe. Also in the pics you can see my parents on the day they surprised me with my first skiff.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Your parents are the bomb. Great looking skiff. Doesn't look like it needs much "project" work, but have fun tailoring it out to fit your specific needs. Here's to many years of good times and fish slime.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride! Your parents must be very proud of you as their son based on the b-day gift….good for you.

Take some time and enjoy the boat before you get in too deep with projects. Make sure you take Mom & Dad out for a trip or two!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice

71 chevelle?


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah fist trip will be a stroll around downtown tampa, which is surrounded by water, the skiff is currently mostly taken apart, my parents had it painted by a family friend and left it taken apart so I could add my own electronics and Acc . It needs the following in a nuts shell:
Trailer:
Needs hubs, main bearings, leaf springs and shackles, and lastly almost all the u bolts replaced( I have the hubs with main bearings, just have to install them)
Outboard:
New steering cable
Replace lower unit oil
Paint job
New trim tilt motor
Electronics:
New switch panel 
Power terminal blocks
Radio installed(already have one)
Speakers 
Shark eye nav lights
Dual bilge pump setup
Livewell pump
Overall:
A good bilges area cleaning and degreasing
Prop polish
The rest of the stuff it needs are not necessary, but I will post my decided options later. As you can see it doesn't need to much, but it is currently not seaworthy depsite the fresh paint and aesthetic things, it needs to function and look good.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

My other baby 71 nova


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Plus my third baby low rider 2007 silverado I'll post pics of the cars when I get a chance, I'm not spoiled, I worked on both cars from the getgo with my dad who is a very committed car enthusiast and fisherman/boater


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

None of our cars or boats ever see a shop unless it's paint, or exhaust work(cars), the rest we enjoy working on together.cant remember the last time I was at a mechanic shop for anything other than exhaust work. Or a boatyard at all for that matter.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a feeling it was a nova


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Similar front end body style


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool looking boat. You have lees to do on that boat that I have already done on mine. Keep us informed and more pictures


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Today's progress:
polished Half of the aluminum trailer
polished prop
cleaned out bilge area, and front storage
Before


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Still have lots to do, but she is getting there


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What did you use on the trailer?


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

I start by cleaning the aluminum with a rag soaked in gasoline, then you sand it down with steel wool pads, then I use a special metal polish compound(I'll post the exact one tommorrow) and it is rubbed on with a square pad of carpet, yes I mean like what you use as flooring, then last step is to use a clean rag to finish buffing out the compound and then a clean rag to wipe all excess off. I hope that helps if not I'll make a video.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I polished a trailer before , once..
never again lol


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I start by cleaning the aluminum with a rag soaked in gasoline, then you sand it down with steel wool pads, then I use a special metal polish compound(I'll post the exact one tommorrow) and it is rubbed on with a square pad of carpet, yes I mean like what you use as flooring, then last step is to use a clean rag to finish buffing out the compound and then a clean rag to wipe all excess off. I hope that helps if not I'll make a video.


Well. After that process I think mine will stay not polished!!! Yours looks good though

Andy


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks, its only half done and my arms are killing me, it is alot of manual labor, but for some(those who are ocd) it is worth it


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

As she sits


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Well after I help my dad's friend work on his duramax diesel pickup this morning, I'll be polishing the other side of the trailer, changing out my trailer hubs and main bearings, and figuring out what else I can do while I save up for more parts.
It's going go be a long but fun day


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

[/URL] the tow hicth lol she's low
 the mess
The result

the tow Rig


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

TOW RIG


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice boat bro.
HaveFun!


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks man, I'm assuming your from the Tampa area too with a usernamee like that?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup.
I do lower TampaBay...
I'm out here in Brandon, and fish the SouthShore mostly


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Cool I used to live In Brandon but I now live in south tamp and I am within minutes of st pete and lower tampa bay/egmont key


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

We'll for the most part I have decided my options/addons other than the basic fixes and neccessities I posted earlier
Options:
GPS/fish finder- lowrance elite 7 Hdi
blue Led court lights
Led bar light forward and aft punted on poling platform( like the ones used onoff-road vehicles)
2xJBL marine 6.5 speakers
Sony 600watt amp
Kenwood radio(already have just need to install)
Powerpole micro 
Trim tabs


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Today's progress:
Cleaned center console area
Cleaned livewell
Parts that are coming in:
New 12ft steering cable


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

M


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Today's progress:
Finished polishing the other side of the trailer, it's now 100% polished
Painted stainless steel chair insert on deck white 
Added stabil to the remaining fuel in the tank
Added new led trailer lights to the whole trailer
Pics coming soon


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice rigs


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks man


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I have this same boat but a 96 with a 60 yam. We have slowly been redoing sections of ours, we just redid 2/3s of the floor and next is the transom and decks. Is the 99 made with a lot of wood? Mine had wood everything


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

It's a 2001, and as far as I've seen and read this year is almost 100% composite materials, barely any wood.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Your a lucky man then, cause I find wood chunks in my bilge every time I go out. Probably from the floor under the front deck. I noticed my front and back decks are also open underneath them sort of like how carolina skiffs are.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks, mine has lids on the front and is sealed off in the back


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

progress:From sunday
polished poling platform and rod holders
polished prop with zephyr 40 metal polish, which is what i used on the platform, and trailer.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Tomorrows Game Plan:
install lock washers on trailer hubs,
install new steering cable, 
plan out next purchases


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

So it's been a while, I will post a pic soon.
I have just recently installed 2x 750gph automatic bilge pumps, a 3 way switch for them and a radio cover, I have lots of stuff to buy bit she is getting there.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

I also will have buddy stop by soon and help me sort and fix all the wiring once I get all my other odds and ends as far as electronics go


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry In advance for the lack of pics,
So this weekend I decided to fire up the good ole yammy 2 stroke 90,let it warm up and charge the battery(with the flushing ears and hose hooked up of course), she started sputtering and died as if she ran out of fuel, I checked the plugs, cleaned them with a wire brush, then tries again, same issue. Then it wouldn't start at all, I concluded it was probably water in the fuel from past expierence, I hooked it up to a jug with fresh gas and a little seafoam, and with a little starting fluid, she purred like a kitten once again.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

I checked the fuel/water separator filter, and sure enough it was full of water. I changed the filter, ordered a new filter mount, and I will remount the filter inside the hull instead of near the transom on the outside, where it is now. I then proceded to check the fuel system for leaks due to the incredibly high amount of water in the fuel,I used and compressed air and a rag and aired up the system from the gas fill neck, sure enough the sending unit was leaking tons of air. The leak where air and water contaminated the fuel has been isolated to the sending unit that has a crappy old gasket. In conclusion the motor has been sealed of and only has fuel with seafoam in it, the sending unit, gasket, and fuel filter mount are ordered,before I install it all I will siphon all the contaminated fuel about 1/2tank around 8g.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

bad gas is a hassle. I had trouble a few years ago and had 30+ gallons in my CC that I couldnt trust. I pumped it out and use one of those gas filter funnels. I funneled the gas three times, taking out water each time. I would let the gas settle in the cans each time and each time I would only take off the top. I wasnt cheap, I just didnt know how to get rid of 30 gallons of gas....

The filter funnel was pretty good.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

yep I didnt pay for this gas, It was in the boat when I got it, so I'll dispose of it.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Updates coming soon


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

[URL=http://s1323.photobucket.com/user/Reefmaster1996/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/72E29846-962B-442A-B0CD-C66CBE6888F1_zpshu5vidyp.jpg.html]


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Led Bar light


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

UPDATE: most everything on the boat is done, all that's left is hooking up accessories to the panel, getting the motor painted and the leftover holes on the console filled and painted, and replacing leaf springs and shackles on the trailer, and replacing all the plastic hatches including the one on the console.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Update: Pretty much all the accessories are hooked up, the dual bilge pump and three way switch setup is up and running, I installed the gps/fishfinder, and cleaned out the front storage and bilge area this past weekend.
To come:
right now I am saving up to purchase my new hatches, 2nd battery, safety gear, SS boat cleat, and register/indure this thing to head out on a maiden voyage.


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Update:
Boat is going back to the paint shop to get all the spare holes in the console filled, and the holes from the old dock cleats, I will install flush stainless steel ones later. also the yammaha will be painted matte black


----------

